# Soft Box vs Umbrella



## ElizaMM (Feb 2, 2019)

Is there any difference in performance between a soft-box light (square) and a black, silver lined umbrella? What give the most dispersed/softest light?


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2019)

ElizaMM said:


> Is there any difference in performance between a soft-box light (square) and a black, silver lined umbrella? What give the most dispersed/softest light?


They will both give soft, diffused light, but the main difference is in how the light is projected toward your subject.  

An umbrella has more light "spill", meaning that stray light will tend to light up parts of the room in which you don't necessarily want light.

A softbox has an enclosed back and sides, so no stray light.

As for color, the silver umbrella will make light that is more specular, and not as white.  The softbox diffuser is usually white, so the light will be a bit whiter.  

A "brollybox" is an umbrella with an opaque back and a white diffuser on the front, so it will minimize spill while directing white light toward your subject.  

What are you lighting?


----------



## ElizaMM (Feb 2, 2019)

At the moment, people. Taking a lighting course, where there is a mind-boggling amount of equipment that one would never own personally. Trying to figure out what to buy for myself on a shoestring, because it's a hobby, only. I have two speedlights, need only stands, etc. The best demonstration -- softest features & color on model --seemed to be the soft box with the flash aimed into the box through an opening in a white filter fabric, however, I have not found this setup on Amazon. The brollybox seems to be the cheapest, but your reasoning vis-a-vis the soft box not allowing light to stray seems to be a strong argument to buy that first.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 2, 2019)

From what Designer noted, you could also add that your silver lined could be used as a brollybox with the white diffusion material on the side with the light. You can put a soft-box or a shoot-through closer to the subject than a silver-lined umbrella. So, performance wise, the soft-box and shoot-through can take a bit more power to put the same amount of light on a subject than a silver-lined, but the silver-lined is usually farther away so that can more than offset the amount of light required. 

For what you are doing I think the best bang for the buck is just using shoot-through's. Later I would add the soft-box, just because there are many more sizes and you will have a better idea of what you might want after playing with the shoot-through's for a while. Also, a mid-size shoot-through will work well with one speedlight while a larger soft-box or large silver-lined can start to require more light than what your speedlight can provide.


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2019)

ElizaMM said:


> The brollybox seems to be the cheapest, but your reasoning vis-a-vis the soft box not allowing light to stray seems to be a strong argument to buy that first.


Most people on a tight budget will purchase an umbrella kit.  

Mine came with two white umbrellas, two silver umbrellas, two light stands, and two speedlight adapters.  You need something like that to hold your speedlight on, and the adapter also has the socket in which to mount the umbrella.  

You can mount the umbrellas either forward (for the silver, anyway) or "backward", depending on how you want it.  Aside from the light spill all over the room, the umbrellas give a nice soft light.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 2, 2019)

Steve Kaeser Enterprises #7138..two,42-inchers for  $29.95.....


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2019)

I found one on Amazon.  Only one stand, but three umbrellas, and not a bad price. 

https://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Umbre...ywords=photography+light+stands+and+umbrellas


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2019)

Here's the link to two 42-inch brolly boxes for $29.95:  

Note: no light stands or adapters are included.

Softbox Umbrella Reflective 42inch

8-foot light stands, air cushioned; $26.95 each.

8ft Light Stands Compact Air Cushioned by PBL

Umbrella speedlight holder; $14.95 each.

Umbrella Speedlight Holder With Hotshoe Mount

Two sets will set you back over $100, plus tax and shipping.


----------



## mrca (Feb 4, 2019)

I wish I had one of these.  Can use with a speedlight or strobe.  Pops open like an umbrella but the flash aims at the back of the box, gets diffused, then out the diffuser front panel.  This kit comes with a stand and umbrella holder.  It has a large enough lip that you can control the spill and use the edge of the light.  You might want to get 2 light holder so you can have 2 flashes inside the box.   I would start with one light and master that then instead of getting a second light, get a 40" pop our reflector that can be used as fill, a kicker with the silver or out doors without the flash as a multi tasker.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 22, 2019)

When I started, the umbrellas was the cheapest entry point.
Softboxes were EXPENSIVE.

Today there are affordable softboxes coming out of China.
And the hybrid brolly, umbrella with a diffusing screen.

One consideration for personal use is break down and storage.
I do NOT have a permanent studio to leave a softbox assembled.  I have to break it down and store it. 
An umbrella is easy and fast to close down.  My softbox is such a PiA to assemble and breakdown that I don't use it much.
I think there are some softboxes which fold down, so much faster to pack and store away than the old styles.  I am thinking about switching to this type of softbox.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2019)

Karsch used umbrellas.  'Nuf said.


----------



## JBPhotog (Feb 23, 2019)

If you want the softest light consider a Photek Softlighter or one that is a knockoff of its concept. Essentially it is a white umbrella with a black backing and a white diffusion front. The speed light mounts shooting into the umbrella and the front diffusion softens it even more as the light exits. FWIW, Annie Leibovitz used them for years and still uses the concept of a round or octa box with extra diffusion on the front. The Softlighter is far more economical than an octa box.

Silver umbrellas and deep parabolic para boxes without decent front diffusion can create stepped shadows as the light bounces off the silver interior panels, essentially creating multiple specular highlights. This is noticeable on edged shadows, however some modifiers are better at resolving this due to the silver fabric used. The current zeitgeist for portraits is for round modifiers because of the catchlights but YMMV.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2019)

Photek Softlighters feature 10 ribs, and thus give nice,circular catchlights.


----------



## ElizaMM (Feb 24, 2019)

I purchased the brollybox from Amazon.  The rest will come in time.  As usual, thanks for all the input.  This forum is so helpful.


----------



## mrca (Feb 24, 2019)

Annie Lebovitz uses those softlighters Derrel mentions.  Often with light on a stick and strong assistant.  I haven't seen the shoot she just did with AOC and would be curious if she used the soflighter there.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2019)

I have used "umbrella boxes" for over 10 years;I like and recommended various models for various reasons. I differentiate between brolly box,and umbrella box styles. Most people I think lump both styles into the same category. Make sure you understand what you are buying,and how it functions.


----------

